
Great New Free Email Tracking – what do you use? - SaraMitchell
Got really annoyed at Yesware for ending its free trial, and I found these guys:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;rocketbolt-email-tracking&#x2F;pkapfpgbgfcojflnfmhnplkkkcdcmkfj<p>RocketBolt seems really great so far, and it includes Rapportive-style social profile pulls in addition to standard email tracking.<p>What does everyone here use for email tracking? (Or does everyone here use a pixel blocker :)
======
joshthurmond
Yeah, I'm basically the worst because I use a blocker so other people can't
track me, but I love tracking them.

I've been using Yesware, but no way am I paying for it. I'll give RocketBolt a
shot, thanks.

------
PaulMarcus
I use RocketBolt for email opens now as well. The profile building is
interesting... basically a social stalking tool for sales leads.

------
RoastBeats
I use Streak (a YC company, I believe), which has email open tracking built
in. It's meh... gets the job done, I guess, but it's not really their focus. I
definitely use it more for the CRM component.

Haven't heard of RocketBolt. I'll check that out.

I think Hubspot has something. Was it called Sidekick? I can't find anything
about it anymore.

